# Fake Hublot on Ebay



## RoyalOac (Oct 17, 2014)

HUBLOT BIG BANG EVOLUTION 44MM DIAMOND BEZEL NEW STYLE 301.SX.1170.RX w.BOX/CARD

watch out! report this guy!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Elaborate. It is no good etiquette on WatchUSeek to just post a one liner without providing any proof.


----------



## RoyalOac (Oct 17, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Elaborate. It is no good etiquette on WatchUSeek to just post a one liner without providing any proof.


Sure, there are many flaws, the most obvious is the back where there is an engraved "TITANIUM" and "STAINLESS STEEL" a) there is no engraving on the authentic HBB Evolution, and b) there is no titanium used in this model.








Compare it to the authentic one here:









Another immediate flaw is the date cutout on the carbon fiber dial. It is too rounded in the corners and the real deal are very sharp and crisp.









compare to the real one here:


----------



## Vural (Apr 30, 2012)

Woow


----------

